# Trial shift next Friday...



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi folks my names ash and I have recently been applying for apprenticeships and kitchen jobs in my local area, managed to secure a trial shift next fri and l would appreciate some advice if possible, I need 5 things to really focus on over the next few days in order to do my best to secure the position as I have no experience in the cooking industry, the head chef of the venue knows this I've been honest and up front with him. He did say he was looking for someone with at least a years experience but will give me a shit. It's a pub environment in the west Midlands in England. Any advice is greatly appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

1.) listen
2.) process what you heard, retain what you heard
3.) act upon what you processed
4.) if action involves talking, talk if you have something to say or ask, not because you feel you have to say something
5.) stay busy, take initiative, clean when in doubt

bonus round.) no empty handed trips, going to get a clean dish, take a dirty one with you, going to walk-in to get celery, take a prepped item with you


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

If you search the forums too there must be dozens and dozens of threads with great advice you could read through as well.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Just to add to the great advice given by @cheflayne;

- have a pad and something to write with. Write things down;
- There is no such thing as a dumb question;
- Always have a cleaning towel in your hand or back pocket;
- If you complete a task and are waiting for your next task, take out that rag and clean something. When that rag gets dirty, know where the clean rags are kept and get a clean one. Always have a clean towel on your person at all times;
- Learn the basics of safe food handling and why a kitchen is set up the way it is;
- If you come up behind someone, especially when its busy, say "behind you" loud and clear;
- Keep your uniform or apron clean, especially your sleeves. If it gets dirty or even if you get cleaning chemicals on it, put on a clean uniform. If you do not have another clean uniform or apron, ask someone where you can get another.
- If you have long hair, consider getting a haircut. If not, make sure you arrive with your hair up and have some sort of hat or hair net. If you are a man and have a beard, consider shaving or be prepared to wear a hair net over your beard;
- Arrive a few 10 to 15 minutes early wearing comfortable shoes (you will be on your feet for hours at at a time), no loose fitting clothing, jewelry that dangles or rings;
- Make sure your nails are clean and properly trimmed free of nail polish;
- Do not wear an excessive amount of perfume or cologne. In fact, I would recommend none at all, including highly scented soaps, shampoos or lotions. You will be in close proximity with many other people and they don't want to smell you for 10 hours not to mention the scent of colognes and perfumes can be annoying when you're trying to smell the food you are cooking;
- Familiarize yourself with the menu and bar offerings ahead of time, including ingredients and prices;
- If you have any open wounds or sores, make sure they are properly cleaned and covered;

Good luck.


----------



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you all theres some good stuff there I only joined tonight so il be spending the next few days trawling the site for info, one more question, what kind of attire would be suitable? Was thinking all black trainers, track suite bottoms and T-shirt. Thanks for the replies


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Ashybashy said:


> Thank you all theres some good stuff there I only joined tonight so il be spending the next few days trawling the site for info, one more question, what kind of attire would be suitable? Was thinking all black trainers, track suite bottoms and T-shirt. Thanks for the replies


First impressions are everything. If you are serious about working in a kitchen get a comfortable pair of Black Non-slip shoes, Black Kitchen pants, and some sort of kitchen shirt, or basic chef coat. Have a Pen, black sharpie, and thermometer ( they all go in the sleeve pocket of the chef coat/kitchen shirt.)

Any trail shift/ stage that i have given to someone or been in a kitchen where we were trying someone out consisted of a few of the same tasks:

Following a recipe: standardized recipe to see if you can follow directions and be organized.

A repetitive task: something you can do over and over, showing consistency and a sense of urgency.

Working with someone else: Someone besides the supervisor/interviewer will give you a task or instruct you on something to see how you work with others in the kitchen.

Personally i always look at how clean/organized people work. A little different in a bakery, but some of the same concepts apply. If someone is covered in flour, or a sauce, along with their tools, and table for example, not a good sign.


----------



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

sgsvirgil said:


> Just to add to the great advice given by @cheflayne;
> 
> - have a pad and something to write with. Write things down;
> - There is no such thing as a dumb question;
> ...


In terms of a beard, would a short beard cause need for the face nets? About 10mm long ty.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll answer your last (?) first ... I don't hire guys with beards. I know very few bosses who do.

Everything said so far sounds good. Let me add ... If your phone has a camera ... take pics of the work you are shown. Take pics of finished dishes too. Don't ever be talking on that phone. Listen. Don't talk unless you are asking a (?). Always be doing something ... don't be standing around unless you were told to stand and watch.

Relax.

_We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Lots of great advice. The one that I will reinforce is; have a small notebook (pocket sized) and a pen and use it! I hate when I am training someone, be it cook or another manager and they don't write stuff down as I tell them things. Almost 100% of the time, later on they will ask me how to do something-something we went over and should have written down. That drives me nuts!!! And I don't have time for repeating stuff, unless you don't understand it or even with your notes you are still unsure of how to do it. In other words, take an active part in your training.


----------



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

pete said:


> Lots of great advice. The one that I will reinforce is; have a small notebook (pocket sized) and a pen and use it! I hate when I am training someone, be it cook or another manager and they don't write stuff down as I tell them things. Almost 100% of the time, later on they will ask me how to do something-something we went over and should have written down. That drives me nuts!!! And I don't have time for repeating stuff, unless you don't understand it or even with your notes you are still unsure of how to do it. In other words, take an active part in your training.


Thank you I went for another job today that I enquired about last week they were ready to offer me the job there a d then as they said they like what they see but want me to decide if I actually want to do the job before committing I have a trial shift on Monday, shaved my bluddy beard off to go down there and when I arrived the head chef had a great big beard lol. Cheers folks.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Ashybashy said:


> Thank you I went for another job today that I enquired about last week they were ready to offer me the job there a d then as they said they like what they see but want me to decide if I actually want to do the job before committing I have a trial shift on Monday, shaved my bluddy beard off to go down there and when I arrived the head chef had a great big beard lol. Cheers folks.


Welcome to the food industry.


----------



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

sgsvirgil said:


> Welcome to the food industry.


Ty, looking forward to getting stuck in. Been out of work almost 4 yrs now due to being sick, hoping I enjoy my new career.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Iceman said:


> I'll answer your last (?) first ... I don't hire guys with beards. I know very few bosses who do.


Pretty much every male chef in this town has a beard - it's notable when one doesn't!


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

I’m not in the restaurant business my son is about to open one though. I do own two automotive shops. One of the first things I tell every potential employee especially trainees. Is to keep busy, I don’t mean running around like a chicken with your head cut off, and I don’t mean take an hour to dump the trash with, but i have no desire to train someone who can’t keep themselves busy. If you walk past an overflowing trash can and then are standing around waiting for instructions you’ve lost my desire to teach you because you can’t form any paths on your own. Following directions and being able to remember more than one set of instructions or task is right there as well. seeing one standing around all the time looking at the screws in the Sheetrock for answers really lets me know I’ve hired the wrong person, in my shops and I’m sure most restaurants there never a time when everything is done. I dont like to use the word never either but there is always something for you to do while waiting for specific chores or tasks from those above you. If you want to learn to be more than the guy who does all the prep work and cleaning get work on those things every time you need something to do. It will also make those above you want to teach you there trucks.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL.

I'll say it again ... with an included simple qualification. ... "I don't hire guys with beards. I know ... _from my experience in the restaurants and cities that I've worked in, and not everywhere else in the world where all the guys with beards are all working_ ... very few bosses who do.".

_We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Iceman said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'll say it again ... with an included simple qualification. ... "I don't hire guys with beards. I know ... _from my experience in the restaurants and cities that I've worked in, and not everywhere else in the world where all the guys with beards are all working_ ... very few bosses who do.".
> 
> _We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


LOL. You need to get out more. I can't verify about facial status today but there are pictures of chefs with beards at one time or another that include
Rick Bayless (_I believe he is even in Chicago!_)
Hubert Keller
Alain Ducasse
Ludo Lefebvre
Nate Appleman
the list goes on...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK ... So the more I think about it ... I'm a bit incorrect. I apologize.

Since the time of my first statement I've been thinking about beards to the extent of having to wear a beard hair-net. Maybe I'm still ... in the eyes of many here ... incorrect ... but that's my experience.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## Ashybashy (Aug 4, 2019)

Iceman said:


> OK ... So the more I think about it ... I'm a bit incorrect. I apologize.
> 
> Since the time of my first statement I've been thinking about beards to the extent of having to wear a beard hair-net. Maybe I'm still ... in the eyes of many here ... incorrect ... but that's my experience.
> 
> _"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


well, unfortunately my friend, my wife will never forgive you, lol. 
went for the trial today and managed to secure another trial on Monday and once I mentioned this at the end of the shift to the head chef he began to barter with me on wage etc so I think I produced a good days work for someone with no experience in a commercial kitchen.

now, I would love some input on how I can take the most advantage out of this situation especially if I put a good impression toward the other employer/headchef.

im not the kind of person to barter ever but I feel this is a crucial time to secure a decent annual salary.

any input appreciated.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Be honest with yourself about what you are worth (as someone with very limited experience but lots of enthusiasm and desire to learn) to that organization; and what you need to earn to pay your bills. This job may serve as a stepping stone to the *next* job, which will pay you more because you will by then have more experience and more to offer an employer. Someone is paying you to learn.

I have someone right now (as contract labor) who is asking for $17/hour but is not at all worth that, and I say this because they have just finished their first full week and there is a glaring difference between what they think they can do and what gets done. To their credit; they offered to work for $15 for the first 30 days and promised to "kick ass" and show they were worth $17 (hasn't happened yet). (as an aside, we had a chat today and I clarified what I would define as "kicking ass" so there is no ambiguity going forward.) You can certainly ask for a review in 60 or 90 days and see how you are doing and get a small increase.....


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Getting in the door is the easy part. Staying on the other side of that door is the hard part. 

I don't want on your parade because I am certain that you made an excellent impression and your efforts exceeded any standards that were in place. But, sometimes chefs and kitchen managers will barter with new hires over salary in order to get a better view of the person who is vying for a job. I'm not saying this is definitely the case in your situation. What I am saying is nothing everything is at it seems in this business, especially when it comes to money. 

My best advice? Keep doing what you've been doing and use the tips given in this thread. Be engaging, energetic and deliberate, but, don't go around the kitchen like a kid windmilling his arms in a open field. If you make a mistake, which you will, own it. Do not make excuses for it or try to explain why you made a mistake. Trust me, they don't care. If you do not understand why what you did was a mistake, asking why right then and there may not be the right time to ask that question. Write down the mistake and ask about it later when the time is more suitable to a Q & A session. 

Other than that, congratulations! I'm sure you are going to do just fine. 

Good Luck!


----------

